
Million-song dataset: take it, it's free - phsr
http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2011/03/million-song-dataset-take-it-its-free.ars
======
syaz1
Seriously cool!

Direct link to actual site: <http://labrosa.ee.columbia.edu/millionsong/>

The dataset is 280 GB, and they also provide a 10,000 songs (1.8 GB) version
for a "quick taste".

